# Inconclusive Scan



## Loui5e (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi Ruth,

Help

I am now 7 weeks from LMP having had ivf/icsi.
I had a scan at 5w5d to rule out an ectopic, they saw a pg sac and said come back in 1 week.
Scan on Fri 6w5d showed the pg sac had grown and there was now a yolk sac but no fetal pole.
Go away come back in a week to see for sure if its a blighted ovum or a late starter.

Going out of my mind one min i'm sure its all over next i'm trying to be positive.
I have no pg symptoms and the cons said don't worry as it is not important as some people have loads come and find a non viable pg others have no symptoms and a viable pg. 
I am realistic and aware that if this turns round and there is a heartbeat its a bit of a miracle.

Anybody have any similar stories not seeing a heartbeat at this late stage then seeing one.

I am slowly going mad

Thanks Louise xxx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Completely agree with your consultant!! You may well have had a late implantation and that's why heart beat hasn't been seen as yet. It can come at any time between 5 and a half and 7 weeks so there is still hope!!!

Ruth


----------



## Loui5e (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks Ruth,

Going out of my mind with worry. Will try to relax a little what will be will be.

Thanks Louise xxx


----------



## encore (May 27, 2004)

Louise, there are a few girls on the 1st trimester board who had similar scans and everything is absolutely fine.  I think it might be a bit early for pregnancy symptoms anyway, but if it makes you feel better I have had absolutely no sickness whatsoever.  good luck.  xx


----------



## shel121 (Sep 24, 2003)

Louise,
We were in a similar situation ourselves and did not see the heartbeat till 7 weeks either. I had also had a suspected ectopic but my babies were just late starters - like me i guess!
Good luck... 
sxxx


----------

